# http-request ausführen



## php1 (2. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich in einem Java-Applet einen http-request auf ein PHP-Script ausführen ?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Sven


----------



## dronus (2. Mrz 2005)

BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader( (new URL("http://server.de/seite.php")).openStream() ) );

dann daraus lesen, siehe API-Doku.


mfg
Paul


----------



## php1 (2. Mrz 2005)

Hi, 

also ich bin leider in Sachen Java absoluter Anfänger. Vielleicht muss ich mir noch ein paar Dinge zu Gemüte führen.
 

Könnt ihr mir trotzdem einen Code drumherumbauen, der die Rückmeldung in einem Java Applet ausgiebt. Hier ein Anfang:


```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class HalloWelt extends Applet {            // Geschweifte Klammer
                                                   // (PASCAL: BEGIN ... END)

  final int BREITE = 400, HOEHE = 250;  
  
  public void paint (Graphics g) {
    g.setColor(Color.green);                       // Hintergrundfarbe festlegen
    g.fillRect(0,0,BREITE,HOEHE);                  // Ausgefülltes Rechteck
                                                   // Parameter:
                                                   // Linker Rand, oberer Rand, Breite, Höhe
    g.setColor(Color.red);                         // Schriftfarbe festlegen
    g.drawString("Hallo Java-Freaks!",150,125);    // Grafik-Text
                                                   // Parameter:
                                                   // Text, x-Koordinate, y-Koordinate
    }                                              // Ende der Methode "paint"

}                                                // Ende der Klasse "HalloWelt"
```

Vielen Dank

php1


----------

